# Emotions



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

I want so badly to express an emotion, and have it _feel right._
I have many emotions now, Im not just dead and numb all the time. I laugh, I get mad, etc. But its all MISPLACED. Like nothing belongs to _me._ Its the most frustrating feeling in the world.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't had a real feeling or emotion in months. I completely forget what it feels like to be alive.


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I am the same way- especially around people like my family, I want so badly to be able to say something and actually feel like I mean it. Its the most frustrating feelings in the world when you can't.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

If you go to dbtselfhelp.com there should be exercises under emotion regation to help figure out what goes with what


----------



## Chase77 (Nov 23, 2011)

hi...
Did you want to discuss emotional eating specifically in the context of people who have medical conditions, or emotional eating as it affects everyone? They're both very worthy topics, but I think the context makes a difference. If it's the second option, you might want to get a mod to move this to a more general forum, as despite the slightly misleading name, this forum is really about dealing with medical conditions.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Chase77 said:


> hi...
> Did you want to discuss emotional eating specifically in the context of people who have medical conditions, or emotional eating as it affects everyone? They're both very worthy topics, but I think the context makes a difference. If it's the second option, you might want to get a mod to move this to a more general forum, as despite the slightly misleading name, this forum is really about dealing with medical conditions.


Huh? Who said anything about emotional eating?


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

I haven't felt anything for over a month. I'm almost completely numb, and taking Risperidone on top of that probably makes it worse. However, there was one time when I was talking to my shrink when I got really sad/upset and started to cry for real. It was pretty powerful. Felt kind of odd but it was the most real feeling I've had in a while.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

newyork said:


> Huh? Who said anything about emotional eating?


Brief period of emotional experience. That made me laugh, lol.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah no one said anything about eating......


----------



## Lukeyd (May 1, 2011)

YES I KNOW THIS!

the only feeling that is real and tangible is frustration


----------

